# "I'm moving to Japan!" or "Americans it's time to revolt!"



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

This is a model year 2006 from the Bianchi Japan web site. Do I see lugs on this bike? The Japanese are getting all the best bikes. They get Colnagos with chrome forks standard issued, and now this.
http://www.cycleurope.co.jp/2006/bianchi2006.htm

Pretty sweet,
Tshirt


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

wow, those bikes are amazing.
and its cute how they only come in small sizes, which rules me out of owning one. 
But wow, I would love something like that. nice celeste, lugged steel, downtube shifters and fenders. even their pista has front and rear brakes. and that crazy folding bike category. someday i will travel there and bring something back that may fit my girlfriend.


----------

